# New 'Old School' Trolling Tournament at The Wharf



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

We wanted to start a new tournament for so many of us that love to, or would love to Tournament fish but maybe do not fish the 'Big Tournaments'

*So...A new 'Old School' tournament is coming to The Wharf June 13-15.*

*You DO NOT have to attend the Captains Meeting at The Wharf. You can leave from Dauphin Island, Pensacola, Panama City, etc..*
You can view the Captains Meeting on Facebook Live 2019%20OBGS%20Rules%20-%20v4-16.pdf

Orange Beach Grand Slam

*Two divisions, Center Console (Outboard) and Sportfish.*

All trolling, no live bait. Catch & Release, Tuna-Dolphin-Wahoo

Bonus Points for Catching a Slam (Weigh a Tuna, Dolphin, Wahoo & Release A Billfish)

Tuna are worth 1.0 Points per Pound,
Wahoo 1.5 Points per Pound,
Dolphin 2.0 Points per Pound

Optional Departure Locations - Boats may depart from Panama City, Mexico Beach, Destin, Pensacola Pass, Perdido Pass and Mobile Pass

Please feel free to contact me (Jim Cox) with any questions.











*The Wharf ~ June 13 – 15, 2019
“Back to Basics – Trolling Lures & Dead Baits” *

The Orange Beach Grand Slam is a fun fishing tournament in the style of “old school” easy-going fishing events of yesterday. The tournament features two separate divisions; center consoles/outboards and another for sportfish boats. Both divisions are designed for fun fishing with family and friends in a less stressful environment (with less financial commitment) while enjoying the best the Gulf has to offer. The tournament is restricted to trolling with dead-bait and artificial lures.

Tuna, Wahoo & Dolphin gamefish and Catch & Release including Blue Marlin, White Marlin and Sailfish are the targeted species of the general entry fee.
There are also Optional Jackpots for the largest gamefish and C & R.

Fishing begins early on Thursday and ends Saturday evening with weigh-in at the Wharf.

Boats may depart from ports from Panama City to Mobile.



ENTRY FEES Sportfish Division: (payout @ 30 boats $96,000)

$4,000 Entry Fee ($2,000 goes to Grand Slam, $2,000 goes to Catch & Release)

Center Console Division: (payout @ 30 boats $48,000)

$2,000 Entry Fee ($1,000 goes to Grand Slam, $1,000 goes to Catch & Release)

Early Entry Incentive - Entries received by May 31 are eligible for the Early Entry Drawing and a chance to win $1,000 plus free dockage at The Wharf Marina during the tournament. The earlier you enter, the more chips you receive for the drawing. Entry date is based on the day a full deposit and tournament registration is received.




Sportfish Division: Grand Slam Payouts: (50/30/20)

1st place Tournament = $16,800

2nd place Tournament = $10,080

3rd place Tournament = $ 6,720

Sportfish Division: Catch & Release Payouts: (50/30/20)

1st place Tournament = $16,800
2nd place Tournament = $10,080
3rd place Tournament = $ 6,720


Center Console Division: Grand Slam Payouts: (50/30/20)

1st place Tournament = $12,000
2nd place Tournament = $ 7,200
3rd place Tournament = $ 4,800

Center Console Division: Catch & Release Payouts:

1st place Tournament = $12,000
2nd place Tournament = $ 7,200
3rd place Tournament = $ 4,800

OPTIONAL JACKPOTS:

Center Console Division: $500 per species. (Teams can enter any or all species for optional jackpots)
Sportfish Division: $1,000 per species.

These Optional Jackpots are not part of the General Tournament entry. Only boats who have entered these optional jackpots will be eligible to win in these categories. Minimum of 3 entries required per jackpot. Jackpots pay 1st place only. There is no second or third place payout.

BILLFISH CATCH & RELEASE OPTIONAL JACKPOTS:

Center Console Division:
$1,000 Jackpot for the team with total highest Catch & Release points (video verification required) First place only.

Sportfish Division:
$2,500 Jackpot for the team with total highest Catch & Release points (video verification required). First place only.


----------

